# OpenSuSE 11.0 & 11.1 Packages+Dependencies June 2008



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone
A few days back, Novell released the latest version of OpenSuSE, version 11.0. I started downloading the distro as soon as it was officially released, and completed the download the day before yesterday. I first installed it with KDE 4, and like before, it sucks big time. I guess itś a matter of choice, but I still prefer KDE 3.5.x. Gnome is pretty well done this time and is very slick and fast. 
Anyway, as I did with OpenSuSE 10.3, I have made an archive of some multimedia applications with their dependencies whcih can be used on PCs not connected to the internet or for mass installation. This has been tested on KDE4, KDE 3.5 and GNOME.

Packages:
kchmviewer
mplayer, mplayer plugin
audacious
k3b, k3b-codecs
sox
devede
audacity
avidemux
ffmpeg
transcode
ntfs-config
vlc
libdvdcss
w32codecs

Download the archive June2008 from here
Mirror 1: Mediafire
Mirror 2: FTP Download

An optional archive is this i686.zip that contains extra packages for i686 architecture. If you are not sure whether you need it or not, better download it too.
Mirror 1: Mediafire
Mirror 2: FTP Download

Extract the archive(s) to a folder called June2008 in your home folder. 

Note: KDE4 ark seems to have some issues??? The Extract function of the gui in Ark does not seem to work, at least for me. You can work around this by clicking on the archive to open it in a window, press Ctrl and A on your keyboard to select all the rpms, minimise this window, open your home folder, create the June2008 folder, and paste the contents into it; then it works fine.

Steps:
1. Press Alt and F2 and type the following
if you are a KDE user 
yast *img410.imageshack.us/img410/9876/s1uo7.th.png
if you are a GNOME user
yast2 *img45.imageshack.us/img45/252/g1jg3.th.png
and press ENTER

2. Key in your root password and press ENTER
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/4880/g2qv1.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/1858/s2lb4.th.png

3. GNOME users click Software->Software repositories
*img57.imageshack.us/img57/4319/g3lo3.th.png *img385.imageshack.us/img385/1443/g4vd6.th.png
KDE users click Software management
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/1827/s3hl1.th.png

Now you will see the window below
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/6784/g5cl5.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/6443/s4tj8.th.png

4. Click Add and you will get this window, in that select local directory and deselect download repository description files
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/4632/g6kw7.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/786/s5jj8.th.png

5. Add the repository name as June2008, Browse to it with the browse button, and select plain rpm directory
*img57.imageshack.us/img57/8408/g7si3.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/9640/s6gb4.th.png

6. Click Finish when youŕe done
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/9140/g8iq7.th.png *img410.imageshack.us/img410/4420/s7pd5.th.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

7. Now click on Software Management
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/157/g9hu0.th.png *img516.imageshack.us/img516/539/s8ci8.th.png

8. In GNOME type the package name in the filters box and see the package automatically come up as you type.
*img57.imageshack.us/img57/2594/g10dx3.th.png
Select the package and click install. Repeat this step with all the packages listed above till you have finished all, then click Apply in that window.

KDE users - type the name of package you are looking for in the search box and click search
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/217/s9hm8.th.png *img517.imageshack.us/img517/1050/s10ov0.th.png *img116.imageshack.us/img116/9500/s11fk5.th.png
When you find the package you want check it. The dependencies will automatically get selected.
Do this till you cover all the above packages. Click Apply

Enjoy your OpenSuSE 11.0 !!!
Next update will be on August 1st 2008.

Package list added, I forgot :S My bad


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Thanks a lot NucleusKore.

OFF-Topic: I installed this release but my Net Connection keeps dropping/hang if i keave it idle, and I have to be root user to connect to the net by ifup dsl0. How can i do the same under normal user?


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

^^Are you using KDE or GNOME on OpenSUSE ?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Kde4


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

^^ Give KInternet a try..It works ok for non-root users and also you have an option to set idle time-out which should help in solving the internet dropping problem


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

I downloaded the live cd of OpenSuse 11 x64bit (KDE), I need to test run it but cant figure out how to mount my hdd drives & CD rom using the live cd.
I guess you can help me with it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

what is this archive for?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



rahimveron said:


> Thanks a lot NucleusKore.
> 
> OFF-Topic: I installed this release but my Net Connection keeps dropping/hang if i keave it idle, and I have to be root user to connect to the net by ifup dsl0. How can i do the same under normal user?



Thanks
You can fix your problem. I have an always on connection so I cannot really say, but when you open your dsl configuration through yast there is a checkbox to be ticked which says allow non root user to connect via kinternet
Make sure that is ticked
Then install KInternet through Yast->Software management


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Kinternet is already installed but when i run it an error window pops up with these messages 





> Connection to local and remote server
> refused. Maybe smpppd is not running
> or you are not member of the group "dialout".
> Also check the server settings in
> the dialog "Various Settings".



@Pat: How much idletime should i enter ?

Another problem is whenever i try to open ,say kwrite, it says it cannot connect to x server.



azaad_shri75 said:


> what is this archive for?


This is for offline installation of the mentioned packages with its depemdencies.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



> Connection to local and remote server
> refused. Maybe smpppd is not running.....


Go to Yast->system->system services and then enable smppd



> or you are not member of the group "dialout".
> Also check the server settings in
> the dialog "Various Settings".



open your dsl configuration through yast there is a checkbox to be ticked which says allow non root user to connect via kinternet


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Nope. Didnt work. When i click Kinternet icon ,the modem light blinks but no net connection as the op of ifconfig doent show dsl0. I had to use su and enter ifup dsl0 to connect again. I have done everything you told me but....


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Sorry am lost here, I cannot guide you as I have done it only once. Give me two days time and I'll see if I can go to a friend's place and write a tutorial


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

^OK and thanks for lending me an ear!!!

I used This How To for my Connection


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Yes have seen that, it's Swerdna's site. He is an advanced user in OpenSuSE, especially SAMBA.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

^^ Hey. Nice job. Have you had any problems with VLC and Gnome? 

I have 10 crash reports saved here. VLC crashes when I close it. I tried IRC and it seems to be a buggy package. It also seems that the issue is fixed oin 0.9 beta release.

Again, pulse audio does not give any sound output for VLC. You need to change the engine to OSS or ALSA. 

Have you noticed this?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

pulse audio is not the culprit.it is the apps which should upgrade to pulse sound server


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



rahimveron said:


> Kinternet is already installed but when i run it an error window pops up with these messages
> 
> @Pat: How much idletime should i enter ?



1. Setup your dsl connection in yast
2. KInternet should automatically pickup (see if you can see dsl0 in the connection list when right clicking on KInternet)
3. Right Click on KInternet icon in sys tray and click on "Dial in"
4. The icon should change if successfully connected.

Idle time should be set to 0 so that it never disconnects!

Also, select Manage networks with "Network Manager" option in Yast before trying this!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



praka123 said:


> pulse audio is not the culprit.it is the apps which should upgrade to pulse sound server



I am just saying, at this moment, neither stable nor testing version of VLC are able to provide audio output with pulseAudio.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



Pat said:


> 1. Setup your dsl connection in yast
> 2. KInternet should automatically pickup (see if you can see dsl0 in the connection list when right clicking on KInternet)
> 3. Right Click on KInternet icon in sys tray and click on "Dial in"
> 4. The icon should change if successfully connected.
> ...


When i roght-click on Kinternet ,its shows etho and not dsl0.
I have chosen Traditional Method in DSL connection (ifup). OK i will change it to "Select Manage networks with "Network Manager" option in Yast.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

bridge mode - 99% of distros ,you can use this method :-

as su(root) do this :-
"pppoe-setup" to configure.
"pppoe-start" to start net.
"pppoe-stop" to stop net.
for normal local users to activate and disable these ,you can add them to dip,wheel or whatever relevent group it should be


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Great job Neville. Any reviews on the distro please? I'm waiting for any of the mags to give out this. I hope Digit will include this in July's release.

BTW, does  YaST2 still parse all the links when you want to install anything from the repos? It's a real bandwidth hog!


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



rahimveron said:


> When i roght-click on Kinternet ,its shows etho and not dsl0.
> I have chosen Traditional Method in DSL connection (ifup). OK i will change it to "Select Manage networks with "Network Manager" option in Yast.



It should show both eth0 and dsl0! Make sure your dsl connection is setup in yast and also select 'Network Manager' to manage network connections


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Hi everyone

I have changed my approach a little when compared to previous compilations. This is a part of my ongoing effort to try and improve the ease of installation.

* This time I installed test systems using KDE live and GNOME live CDs. This ensures that users who install from live CDs are not left out, unlike previous releases of mine where having the Open SuSE DVD was a prerequisite.
* Another change I have implemented is incorporating libxine (for KDE) and gstreamer plugins (for GNOME).
* WINE included

Packages:

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine - a windows emulator
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem

Download the archive august_32_2008.zip from here
FTP Download
md5sum e33966b21a8309b812558440511cd0a5


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Guys, answer this one silly question.

I have Vista Ultimate installed. If i install OpenSUSE 11 on GNOME then will I be able to boot into Windows. Does OpenSUSE's boat-loader recognie Windows installation ? If not, then how to solve it ??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

It does, I installed SUSE 10.3 and GRUB recognized my Windows XP installation. Go ahead do it, make my day.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

@KPower Mania
don't abuse linux, kids don't usually appreciate it when they know it can't play DMC 4.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Man, u r about to piss off that kid again. last time it happened, he went off the forum


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Packages for September 2008:

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine - a windows emulator
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem

Download the archive from here
FTP Download
md5sum 55024302f4b8a88d07b743a84b89ff9b

Sources:
OSS Repository
Packman Repository
VLC Repository


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Nice effort man!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies October 2008*

Packages for October 2008:

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine - a windows emulator
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem

Download the archive from here
FTP Download
md5sum 2220c453b5d6512112565b6706df2c21

Sources:
OSS Repository
Packman Repository
VLC Repository


----------



## NauticA (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

when i click on the link it gives an error..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

Working perfectly for me now ! Try again.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies November 2008*

Packages for November 2008:

    * kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
    * mplayer - a multimedia player
    * mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
    * audacious - a winamp look-alike
    * k3b - CD/DVD writing
    * k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
    * k3b-lang - K3b language pack
    * sox
    * devede - DVD authoring
    * audacity - A sound file editor
    * avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
    * ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
    * transcode - CLI video encoding tool
    * ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
    * vlc - a multimedia player
    * libdvdcss - dvd decryption
    * w32codec - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
    * wine - a windows emulator
    * libxine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
    * gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
    * gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem

Download the archive from here
*rapidshare.com/files/162100485/november2008.zip
md5sum e5010972eb3b77fafae31289000fd32b

Sources:
OSS Repository
Packman Repository
VLC Repository


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*



NucleusKore said:


> Working perfectly for me now ! Try again.


it gives this error if FF:


> 550 CWD failed. "/Oct2008.zip" : no such file or directory.



hey hav u got rapidshare premium acct ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies June 2008*

October 2008 has been deleted, see November 2008 above

I have a regular collectors account. They allow files upto 200 MB now


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 Packages+Dependencies December 2008*

Packages:

* kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
* mplayer - a multimedia player
* mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
* audacious - a winamp look-alike
* k3b - CD/DVD writing
* k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
* k3b-lang - K3b language pack
* sox
* devede - DVD authoring
* audacity - A sound file editor
* avidemux - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
* ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
* transcode - CLI video encoding tool
* ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
* vlc - a multimedia player
* libdvdcss - dvd decryption
* w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
* wine
* libxine1 and kaffeine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
* gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-mpegmux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem


Download the archive from here

ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/openSUSE_11.0_32-bit_December2008.zip

Extract the archive to a folder called December2008 in your home folder.
Read instructions above

Note: You may also install kaffeine and libxine for GNOME and GStreamer for KDE should you require to do so


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.1 Packages+Dependencies December 2008*

Packages:

Search and mark

* kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
* mplayer - a multimedia player
* mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
* audacious - a winamp look-alike
* k3b - CD/DVD writing
* k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
* k3b-lang - K3b language pack
* sox
* devede - DVD authoring
* audacity - A sound file editor
* avidemux-svn and avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
* ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
* transcode - CLI video encoding tool
* ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
* vlc - a multimedia player
* libdvdcss - dvd decryption
* w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
* wine
* libxine1 and kaffeine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
* gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem


Download the archive from here

ftp://nucleuskore1:EllarigE@dart.ftpcontrol.net/OpenSUSE_11.1_32bit_December2008.zip

Extract the archive to a folder called December2008 in your home folder.
Read instructions above

Note: You may also install kaffeine and libxine for GNOME and GStreamer for KDE should you require to do so


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

Downloading it for my friend who doesnt have  net (mad Dad)
Need similar packages for Mandriva 2008.1/2009.


----------



## tottick (Feb 3, 2009)

Working perfectly too!


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 10, 2009)

ok, did you download the rpms individually?? or did someone use the cache (if so, how??)


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Zypper to cache the rpms
Read
*en.opensuse.org/Zypper/Usage
and
*en.opensuse.org/Zypper/Changes/11.0


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 26, 2009)

*OpenSuSE 11.0 & 11.1 Packages+Dependencies April 2009*

Packages:

Search and mark

* kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
* mplayer - a multimedia player
* mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
* audacious - a winamp look-alike
* k3b - CD/DVD writing
* k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
* k3b-lang - K3b language pack
* sox
* devede - DVD authoring
* audacity - A sound file editor
* avidemux-svn and avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
* ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
* transcode - CLI video encoding tool
* ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
* vlc - a multimedia player
* libdvdcss - dvd decryption
* w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
* wine
* libxine1 and kaffeine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
* gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem


Download the archive from here

11.0
11.1
Extract the archive to a folder called April2009 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: OpenSuSE 11.0 & 11.1 Packages+Dependencies June 2009*

Packages:

Search and mark

* kchmviewer - a program to view CHM files
* mplayer - a multimedia player
* mplayerplug-in - firefox plugin for mplayer
* audacious - a winamp look-alike
* k3b - CD/DVD writing
* k3b-codecs - multimedia plugins for K3b
* k3b-lang - K3b language pack
* sox
* devede - DVD authoring
* audacity - A sound file editor
* avidemux-svn and avidemux-svn-gtk - A demuxer, similar to VirtualDub
* ffmpeg - CLI video encoding tool
* transcode - CLI video encoding tool
* ntfs-config - mount ntfs partitions easily
* vlc - a multimedia player
* libdvdcss - dvd decryption
* w32codec-all - win 32 codecs for mplayer and kaffeine
* wine
* libxine1 and kaffeine (KDE users only) - xine (unrestricted) for kaffeine
* gstreamer-0_10-ffmpeg - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mp3 - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-fluendo-mpegdemux - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-base - (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-good (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-bad (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem
* gstreamer-0_10-plugins-ugly (GNOME users only) - plugins for totem


Download the archive from here

11.0
11.1
Extract the archive to a folder called June2009 in your home folder.
Read instructions above


----------

